# regarder beaucoup de/la télévision



## Monsieur Hoole

Bonjour à tous,

voyez-vous de différence dans les 2 phrases suivantes:

il regarde beacoup de télévision
il regarde beacoup la télévision

est-ce les 2 sont acceptables, ou auriez-vous une préférence entre les 2?

merci beacoup!

M.H.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Personnellement je ne dirais pas _il regarde bea*u*coup de télévision,_ mais_ il regarde beaucoup de programmes (de télévision/télévisés).

_Donc, je préfère (de beaucoup)_ il regarde beaucoup la télévision.
_


----------



## burgundy frenchouse

Il faut dire: Il regarde beaucoup LA télévision . On regarde une seule télévision avec plusieurs programmes disponibles mais c'est toujours le même écran de télévision . Par contre, on peut dire: Il regarde beaucoup de programmes artistiques à la télévision et en conclure qu'il regarde beaucoup LA  télévision.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

parfait - merci pz et bf

M.H.


----------



## friasc

Bonjour, moi aussi, en tant que locuteur d'une autre langue romane, je trouve la phrase "je regarde beaucoup de télé" peu naturelle, car l'adverbe beaucoup exprime ici un degré d'intensité (je regarde régulièrement, souvent, fréquemment la télé) et non de quantité. A moins d'employer 'télévision' au sens de l'appareil permettant d'afficher des émissions, il est révélateur qu'on dit 'regarder la télévision' et non 'regarder de la télévision'. 

Pourtant, ne parle-t-on pas par métonymie de la télévision comme du temps passé devant l'écran ? En conséquence, ne serait-il pas théoriquement possible de dire 'beaucoup de télé' comme ellipse de 'beaucoup d'heures de télé' ?


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour Friasc,

Oui, on peut, mais dans d'autres contextes. Il faut introduire une notion de quantité (temps, fréquence, pourcentage du temps) comme par exemple quand on parle de la répartition des activités : "Beaucoup de télévision, pas assez de lecture". Voire même "regarder beaucoup de télévision, mais pas assez de vrais films".


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Il faut introduire une notion de quantité (temps, fréquence, pourcentage du temps)


Tout à fait d’accord. 


> Trop de télé, c'est mauvais pour le sperme !
> 
> En savoir plus sur http://www.hellocoton.fr/trop-de-tele-c-est-mauvais-pour-le-sperme-7244888#1jzi5FxLw6M9lxGI.99


C’est valable aussi pour le verbe _faire_ :





> Pourtant, il ne vit pas cela comme un véritable retour à la télévision, et ce, car il ne veut plus faire trop de télé, c’est d’ailleurs pour cela que l’émission est limitée dans le temps, avec 20 numéros.
> 
> http://www.nostalgie.be/emissions/j...c-olivier-fogiel-sinstalle-dans-le-divan.html


----------



## Roméo31

Jamais je ne dirais que je regarde beaucoup de télévision.  

L'énoncé auquel renvoie Nanon est correct, mais le verbe "regarder" n'y figure pas :

"Loisirs des Français : beaucoup de télévision, de plus en plus d’Internet, moins de lecture"


----------



## swift

Il me semble que @Nanon répondait à cette question :





friasc said:


> En conséquence, ne serait-il pas théoriquement possible de dire 'beaucoup de télé' comme ellipse de 'beaucoup d'heures de télé' ?


On aura beau relire cette question, on n'y trouvera pas le verbe regarder...


----------



## Roméo31

Je ne dirais pas non plus que je regarde beaucoup d'heures de télé, que ce soit par ellipse, métonymie ou quelque autre figure de style que ce soit !

Voyons, soyons un peu sérieux ! On regarde la télé, beaucoup la télé, souvent la télé, etc. Mais on ne regarde pas, en français correct, beaucoup de télé (sans _s_, en tout cas) ou des heures de télé (ne serait-ce que parce que l'on ne regarde pas des heures).


----------



## swift

Je crois _sérieusement _que vous n’avez pas lu la question de friasc, Roméo.  Y voyez-vous le verbe « regarder » ?


----------



## Nanon

Serait-ce un québécisme de dire "beaucoup de télé(vision)" ? Je trouve de nombreuses occurrences dans le domaine .ca


> C'est un peu comme pour Patrick. On regarde beaucoup de télévision, mais pas trop. Je ne sais pas, peut-être que mes parents diraient le contraire. On en regarde un peu après l'école, on soupe, on en regarde encore un peu et on va se coucher.


Source

Il ne me semble pourtant pas avoir changé d'accent pour produire ci-dessus l'énoncé _"regarder beaucoup de télévision_ (au sens d'_émissions médiocres_, voire de _c***ies_), _mais pas assez de vrais films"_. Suis-je une Québécoise qui s'ignore ?


----------



## Roméo31

swift said:


> Je crois _sérieusement _que vous n’avez pas lu la question de friasc, Roméo.  Y voyez-vous le verbe « regarder » ?



Oui, ici :
Bonjour, moi aussi, en tant que locuteur d'une autre langue romane, je trouve la phrase *"je regarde *beaucoup de télé" peu naturelle, car l'adverbe beaucoup exprime ici un degré d'intensité *(je regarde* régulièrement, souvent, fréquemment la télé) et non de quantité. A moins d'employer 'télévision' au sens de l'appareil permettant d'afficher des émissions, il est révélateur qu'on dit *'regarder* la télévision' et non *'regarder* de la télévision'.

J'ai donc réagi par rapport à cela.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Serait-ce un québécisme de dire "beaucoup de télé(vision)" ? Je trouve de nombreuses occurrences dans le domaine .ca
> 
> Source
> 
> Il ne me semble pourtant pas avoir changé d'accent pour produire ci-dessus l'énoncé _"regarder beaucoup de télévision_ (au sens d'_émissions médiocres_, voire de _c***ies_), _mais pas assez de vrais films"_. Suis-je une Québécoise qui s'ignore ?


Je ne sais pas s’il s’agit d’un québécisme mais j’aimerais qu’on argumente, grammaire à l’appui — c’est-à-dire, au-delà de la grammaire interne et des préférences pour le moins subjectives de chacun —, pourquoi ce _beaucoup de_ serait fautif dans « regarder beaucoup de télé(vision) » mais parfaitement correct — comme les deux autres quantificateurs — dans « beaucoup de télé, de plus en plus d’Internet, moins de lecture ».

Un autre exemple canadien (avec _consommer_ cette fois-ci) :


> As-tu visionné beaucoup de galas pour t’inspirer?
> 
> La raison pour laquelle j’étais si content qu’on me demande d’animer le Gala Artis, c’est que je consomme beaucoup de télévision et que je pense que je représente le public moyen.
> 
> Lefebvre, Karyne. « Gala Artis : six questions à Mario Tessier. » _blogues.radio-canada.ca._. 25 avril 2013. blogues.radio-canada.ca/tetesdaffiche/category/television/


Ne pourrait-on pas, justement, classer le verbe _regarder_ dans une catégorie de verbes exprimant un certain mode de consommation (tout comme _lire_) ?


----------



## friasc

A la base, ma question était simplement de savoir si la tournure 'beaucoup de télé(vision)' était possible en théorie (ce qui semble être le cas) sinon en pratique. Cela dit, en tapant mon message initial, j'ai eu le même doute quant à 'regarder beaucoup de télévision'. Donc je vous remercie de cette discussion. Même si pour moi, 'regarder beaucoup de télévision' reste assez indigeste comme tournure, en théorie je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne le dirait pas.


----------



## Nanon

@Roméo31 Pour ma par, j'interprète le second paragraphe du post de friasc (celui qui se termine par un point d'interrogation) comme étant la question posée .

@friasc : les exemples que j'ai fournis ne résistent pas sans peine à un petit test. Si on remplace "regarder beaucoup de télé" par "écouter beaucoup de radio", la phrase est bien moins naturelle à mes oreilles. Là encore, on trouve des occurrences, mais surtout au Québec.
La construction est pourtant identique, mais "la radio" n'ouvre pas la possibilité d'une ellipse. La radio n'est pas liée à une catégorie d'émissions ni à une certaine qualité.


----------



## Roméo31

friasc said:


> A la base, ma question était simplement de savoir si la tournure 'beaucoup de télé(vision)' était possible en théorie (ce qui semble être le cas) sinon en pratique. Cela dit, en tapant mon message initial, j'ai eu le même doute quant à 'regarder beaucoup de télévision'. Donc je vous remercie de cette discussion. Même si pour moi, 'regarder beaucoup de télévision' reste assez indigeste comme tournure, en théorie je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne le dirait pas.



Bon, je vais essayer de t'expliquer cela simplement :

C'est une question de syntaxe (ici = de construction de la phrase). On regarde la télévision, mais on ne regarde pas de la télévision. De même que l'on dit : Je regarde ma sœur, et non Je regarde de ma sœur.
Or, dans "beaucoup de", il y a "de". Dès lors, on ne peut pas dire Je regarde beaucoup de télévision (comme on ne peut pas dire  Je regarde beaucoup de ma sœur !

*** Oui, Nanon, mais j'ai cru bon de réagir par rapport au 1er §, compte tenu de sa teneur...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Voici les usages de « beaucoup de télévision » dans Google Livres. Ils ont beau n'exister qu'en tout petit nombre, je les trouve ma foi parfaitement naturels et corrects, donnant une idée du contexte dans lequel la tournure peut se rencontrer. Notons que le livre le plus ancien est seulement de 2000 :

_Journalisme de télévision : enjeux, contraintes, pratiques_, Jean-Jacques Jespers, 2009, page 63 :


> [...] les ménages de la classe moyenne où l'on consomme beaucoup de télévision.



_Mon enfant et la télévision_, Jesús Bermejo Berros, 2008, page 23 :


> Il existerait une relation (corrélationnelle) entre le fait de regarder beaucoup de télévision avec un contenu sexuel et un début précoce des relations sexuelles.



_La compétence civique : comment les citoyens informés contribuent au bon fonctionnement de la démocratie_, Henry Milner, 2004, page 154 :


> Si vous regardez beaucoup de télévision, vous risquez fort de croire que le « monde de la télévision » est le vrai monde.





> Les enfants qui regardent beaucoup de télévision deviennent plus agressifs et moins axés sur la réussite [...]



_François de Roubaix, charmeur d'émotions_, Gilles Loison ?, 2006, page 454 :


> - Tu ne crois pas que beaucoup de télévision nuit au cinéma ?



_DSK, l'autre biographie_, Alexandre Kara et Philippe Martinat, 2010, page 1970 :


> Quand l'un, Nicolas Sarkozy, se construit empiriquement, beaucoup de télévision et un peu d'études, parce qu'il le faut bien, l'autre, Dominique Strauss-Kahn, avance méthodiquement, quasi scientifiquement, sous la protection de l'université et de ses savoirs.



_Un siècle de cinéma fantastique et de science fiction_, 2005, page 245 :


> Christan Duguay, né en 1939, qui, après beaucoup de télévision et la suite « Scanners II » (1990), a réalisé le somptueux Planète hurlante (1996) ;



_Denise ou le corps étranger_, Louis Martinez, 2000 :


> Moins de misère et beaucoup de télévision ont usé ou avili cette chaîne de regards lumineux et profonds qui courait autrefois de Mexico à Samarkand.


----------



## Roméo31

Il s'agit de "regarder beaucoup de télévision", et pas d'autres énoncés.
Ainsi corrigé, il ne reste plus que deux personnes qui ont employé le syntagme "regarder beaucoup de télévision" !


----------



## swift

Roméo31 said:


> On sait bien que consommer de est très courant avec certains substantifs


Mais vous oubliez l’essentiel : il faut expliquer _pourquoi_ vous n’admettez pas « regarder beaucoup de télévision » comme étant une construction grammaticalement correcte. Vous dites que _consommer de_ est très courant. Faut-il en conclure que ce qui est très courant est correct ? Si c’est le cas, il faudra accepter que _regarder beaucoup de télévision_ est très courant sur des sites francophones, notamment canadiens comme l’a signalé Nanon, mais pas uniquement québécois. Et si l’on accepte cela, il faudra en conclure que c’est correct.

En quoi _regarder beaucoup de télé(vision)_, _faire trop de télé(vision)_ et _consommer beaucoup de télé(vision)_ sont-ils différents du point de vue de la morphosyntaxe et des traits sémantiques ? Que signifie « télévision » dans chacun de ces syntagmes ?


Roméo31 said:


> il ne reste plus que deux personnes qui ont employé le syntagme "regarder beaucoup de télévision"


Deux auteurs sur sept dans l’échantillon fourni par @Logospreference-1, un échantillon fort utile mais qui ne tient pas lieu d’enquète linguistique. Pour faire preuve de rigueur scientifique, il faudrait une bonne batterie de questions (voici un bon exemple), des enquêteurs et un bon échantillon (par exemple). 

Cette discussion me fait penser à l’ouvrage de Danielle Leeman-Bouix, _Les fautes de français existent-elles ?_, dont je retiendrais particulièrement ces deux passages :


> [...] le discours puriste n’apparaît pas rationnel : il s’agit d’exclure une innovation, _a priori_ considérée comme néfaste, ou un usage qui n’est pas le sien. Si l’on a des arguments, on les avance : pêle-mêle et selon le cas, étymologie, règle de grammaire, pureté voire beauté de la langue, clarté de l’expression, « génie » du français. Mais si ces critères vont à l’encontre de l’usage que l’on défend, on les cache […].
> […]
> On devrait dire _aller en voiture_ mais_ aller à bicyclette_ : savez-vous pourquoi ? Consultons le _Dictionnaire des difficultés _de Thomas : « … si nous considérons qu’_en_ signifie “dans” et que nous voyageons bien dans une voiture ou dans un bateau, il est impossible d’admettre que nous montions dans une bicyclette. _Aller à_, en l’occurrence, a le sens d’_aller sur_. On est sur une bicyclette comme on est sur un cheval. »
> Vous remarquerez d’abord que la justification de la construction est fondée sur la réalité désignée : or on ne monte pas *dans le mot* _voiture_ ni *sur le mot* _bicyclette_ ! Y a-t-il entre la langue et la réalité une relation si étroite qu’on puisse dériver de la réalité les usages linguistiques ?
> 
> Leeman-Bouix, Danielle. _Les fautes de français existent-elles ?_ Paris, Seuil, 1994.


----------



## Roméo31

eBonjour,

* Mais vous, qui  êtes si prompt à la critique, pourquoi n'expliquez-vous pas grammaticalement pourquoi "regarder beaucoup de télévision" est ou n'est pas correct ?

* Vous réagissez sur une phrase que j'avais supprimée.

* En 2008, les intervenants ont été catégoriques pour rejeter "regarder beaucoup de télévision", et, qui plus est,  aucun des nombreux usagers du forum n'a alors contesté cette position (voir ci-dessus). Ce n'est pas une preuve absolue de l'incorrection de ce syntagme, mais cela donne, à tout le moins, sérieusement à réfléchir...


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Si on considère la télévision comme une activité ou comme un art (!), on peut jouer avec les paradigmes et dire "beaucoup de télévision, beaucoup de théâtre, beaucoup de musique, beaucoup de cinéma"... Avec les quantificateurs : "un peu de télévision, trop de télévision" (pour ce dernier exemple, on m'objectera le "vous regardez trop la télévision, bonsoir" des Guignols).

"Pas de télévision avant trois ans", cela se dit, parallèlement à "ne pas (faire) regarder la télévision avant trois ans". 

L'éventuel québécisme pourrait avoir une deuxième raison : la construction sans article avec les indénombrables en anglais. Toutefois, il n'y a pas lieu de crier haro sur l'anglicisme s'il vient se superposer à une construction française non fautive.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Nanon,

Encore une fois, c'est  *"regarder beaucoup de télévision*" qui est en cause, et non d'autres  syntagmes formés avec noms appartenant à d'autres  paradigmes (au sens  linguistique - et non grammatical - contemporain) auxquels appartient le mot "télévision".

A cet égard, il n'est pas contesté que, par ex., "faire beaucoup de télévision/de théâtre/de cinéma/de musique" est correct.

De même, il est constant que  "ne pas (re)faire de télévision avant trois ans"  se dit correctement.


----------



## Nanon

http://www.grainedecurieux.fr/enfant/loisirs-et-activites/pages/pas_d_ecran_avant_3ans.aspx

Désolée,  Roméo.  Il s'agit bien de regarder, et non de faire. J'avais pensé à la campagne du CSA "Pas d'écran avant trois ans", mais un problème technique m'a empêchée d'insérer dans mon post précédent le lien ci-dessus.

Et la question reformulée par friasc (#15) est bien de savoir si "beaucoup de télé(vision)" est possible.


----------



## Roméo31

* C'est toi-même qui écrit :


> Voire même "*regarder beaucoup de télévision*, mais pas assez de vrais films".



* Si la discussion doit se limiter (?) à savoir si "beaucoup de télévision" est régulier et exclure "regarder beaucoup de télévision", il est certain que "beaucoup de télévision"  peut être employé tout à fait correctement dans certains syntagmes. Ex. :  _J'ai fait beaucoup de télévision._


----------



## swift

Roméo31 said:


> Si la discussion doit se limiter (?) à savoir si "beaucoup de télévision" est régulier et exclure "regarder beaucoup de télévision"


Je ne dirais pas que l’on cherche à limiter la discussion à cette question ; je dirais que friasc a _ouvert le débat_ sur une autre perspective, qu’il est parfaitement légitime d’aborder ici malgré le titre du fil.


Roméo31 said:


> il est certain que "beaucoup de télévision" peut être employé tout à fait correctement dans certains syntagmes


Il faudrait bien expliquer pourquoi. 

Hier soir, je posais cette question :


swift said:


> En quoi _regarder beaucoup de télé(vision)_, _faire trop de télé(vision)_ et _consommer beaucoup de télé(vision)_ sont-ils différents du point de vue de la morphosyntaxe et des traits sémantiques ? Que signifie « télévision » dans chacun de ces syntagmes ?


Voici quelques éléments de réponse (définitions tirées du _Petit Robert_ 2014) :


> *télévision *n.f. [...] || *Par ext[ension]* Ensemble des activités et des services assurant l’élaboration et la distribution (par des techniques de transmission des images et des sons) d’informations et de spectacles, à un grand nombre de persones ; art et technique de mise en œuvre de ces programmes. [...] _Réalisateur, opérateur, cadreur, présentateur, scripte, annonceur, producteur de télévision_. || Ces programmes. [...] _Regarder la télévision_.


On voit bien que _faire {beaucoup de/trop de} télé(vision) _est en rapport avec la première acception ci-dessus. Quant à _{consommer/regarder} beaucoup de télévision_, il s’agit, d'après vous, de la seconde. En assimilant « télévision » à un ensemble de programmes, on peut très bien comprendre que vous refusiez « regarder beaucoup de télévision », même si pour vous _beaucoup de télévision et un peu d’études_ est parfaitement correct.  Il faut donc se demander en quoi les verbes _regarder_ et _consommer_ seraient différents, du point de vue sémantique. Faut-il comprendre le verbe _regarder_ comme signifiant _s’appliquer à voir_ (Petit Robert 2014), ou bien pourrions-nous l’assimiler au verbe _consommer_, signifiant alors _acquérir un bien, un service pour satisfaire directement un besoin_ (Petit Robert 2014) ? Si l’on accepte ce dernier rapprochement, on comprend que _télévision_ a le premier sens, pas le second.

Il faut parfois plusieurs années pour que quelqu’un rouvre le débat et remette en question les idées reçues pour demander des arguments linguistiques, traductologiques, stylistiques... bien fondés.  C’est ce qui s’est passé ici, à mon avis, et il faut en remercier @friasc.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai consulté, comme j'avais dit à swift que je le ferais, par courriel un collègue de fac, agrégé de grammaire. Voici la réponse qu'il m'a adressée.



> Bonjour...
> 
> _Regarder beaucoup de télévision_ n'est pas régulier.
> 
> Il me semble que la confusion provient de ce que l'on dit : _écouter la radio, regarder la télévision_ mais _écouter de la musique, regarder de la gym_
> (avec l'article partitif).
> 
> Au plaisir de vous lire.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



A ceux qui souhaitaient obtenir une règle grammaticale, je rappellerai simplement qu'il n'en existe pas toujours et que l'on en est réduit, dans certains cas,  à apprendre un usage (par ex., qu'il faut dire _code de commerce_ et non _code du commerce_) fréquemment complexe et divers et, parfois, déroutant.

Pour ce qui me concerne, la discussion est donc close. Et, comme l'on dit; parfois ici, en pareil cas : Maintenant, chacun fait ce qu'il veut !


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
"regarder beaucoup de télévision*s*" prend un "*s*" et signifie "regarder de nombreux postes de télévision"... 
En tout cas, c'est comme ça que je le comprends... 

Sinon, on peut faire un parallèle avec d'autres adverbes de degré, non ? 
Regarder _peu_ la télévision / regarder _peu_ de télévisions (= regarder quelques postes de télévision)
Regarder _moins_ la télévision / regarder _moins_ de télévisions (= regarder moins de postes de télévision)
Regarder _davantage_ la télévision / regarder _davantage_ de télévisions (= regarder plus de postes de télévision)
Regarder _plus_ la télévision / regarder _plus_ de télévisions (= regarder plus de postes de télévision)
...


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Oui, bien sûr, si on met la marque du pluriel à "télévision", cela change tout, puisque un des sens de cet mot est "poste récepteur de télévision/poste de télévision/téléviseur".
Ex. :_ J'ai regardé beaucoup de télévisions avant d'en acheter une._


----------



## friasc

Je m'excuse de raviver cette discussion qui fait tant polémique =)

Si j'ai bien suivi jusqu'ici :

(1) Dans la locution "regarder beaucoup la télévision", le mot télévision désignerait* le téléviseur* et *non les émissions qui s'y affichent*. (C'est du moins ce qu'avait affirmé burgundy frenchouse : "Il faut dire: Il regarde beaucoup LA télévision . On regarde une seule télévision avec plusieurs programmes disponibles mais c'est toujours le même écran de télévision .") Il en serait de même pour les locutions comme "écouter la radio".

(2) Dans des circonstances précises, on peut employer le mot 'télévision', par métonymie, au sens de '*temps passé devant un poste de télévision*'. En s'en tenant à cette acceptation, on pourrait dire "beaucoup de télévision" ("beaucoup de télévision, peu d'études", etc.) mais non "regarder beaucoup de télévision". Comme l'avais dit roméo31 : "Je ne dirais pas non plus que je regarde beaucoup d'heures de télé,"

(3) Or, comme le mentionnait swift (réponse #26) la télévision peut également s'employer au sens de '*contenu télévisuel*' : l'ensemble des programmes, des chaînes de télévision, etc. C'est d'ailleurs en ce sens qu'apparaît la phrase 'regarder la télévision' dans le dictionnaire du CNTRL : 

Ensemble des programmes réalisés et diffusés._Regarder la télévision (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/télévision)_

Bref, j'en viens à ma questions : que veut dire, d'après vous, le mot 'télévision' dans le syntagme 'regarder beaucoup la télévision' ? S'agit-il vraiment de la totalité des contenus diffusés sur les chaînes de télévision, ou plutôt, de quelque chose comme le système ou l'institution de la télévision en général ? S'il s'agit en fait d'un ensemble de contenu télévisuel, pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas dire "je regarde beaucoup de télévision française", de même qu'on peut dire, par exemple, "à l'époque on lisait beaucoup de littérature féministe", "j'écoute beaucoup de musique classique" ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour moi, il y a (1) l’action de _regarder la télévision_, considérée activement, et en effet on peut la regarder beaucoup ou trop, et il y a (2) la part d'activité passée devant la télévision ou dédiée à la télévision, considérée plutôt passivement, se traduisant par _regarder tant de télévision_. C'est bien ainsi que j’interprète les trois résultats trouvés sur Google Livres. L'usage dans les livres est très récent et encore symbolique, très rare, mais je pense que la raison en est non pas son incorrection mais que la distinction ne s'impose pas grammaticalement dans l'esprit des auteurs : _regarder la télévision_ peut être étendu à la part d'activité que ce loisir représente.

Il est possible que la part d'activité devant la télévision ne soit pas simplement considérée passivement mais encore d'une façon un peu débitrice, un peu négative, dans la mesure où cette activité ne serait pas perçue comme aussi profitable que d'autres activités. À l'opposé, _regarder la télévision_ est vierge de tout jugement de valeur et exclut toute comparaison, ceci pouvant éventuellement expliquer la préférence générale pour cette dernière formulation.


----------

